# Youtube



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Although the Youtube app is one of the best new things about TIVO, it appears that there are a lot of videos that turn up when you search online don't appear in a search on the TIVO. To give one example, searching for "Dusty Springfield" turns up only a fraction of her perfomances that I can access via my computer. Anyone understand why I can't find these via my TV?


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

I find this highly annoying too, it's the same when I use Youtube on my mobile and PS3 when searching for anything.

There's also the problem now of 'My Fav_or_ites' and 'My Playlists' not loading up on TiVo, not good.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry, do you mean you don't get the full spectrum of videos on those devices too? In that case maybe just a subset is generally available to other devices perhaps.


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes that's right. Searching on Youtube on anything other than a PC returns a limited amount of results. I don't know how and why this limitation exists.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

Technix said:


> Yes that's right. Searching on Youtube on anything other than a PC returns a limited amount of results. I don't know how and why this limitation exists.


I read somewhere on another forum, that the content author can decide how the youube video can be viewed outside of the web site via PC. They can decide not to allow TV/blueray/mobile phone connected devices. I find the same thing on my Sony S370 BR player.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

It's the same on my Sony TV and Blu-ray player. I believe it's because not all YouTube videos are MPEG4 format so they don't play.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youtube#Quality_and_codecs


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I find that the search on TiVo doesn't bring up videos I can find using my smartphone - even if I enter the exact name. One video I had to find by searching for another video by the same uploader and then select more by user.

And although "My favourites" seems to populated properly, I can't get my subscriptions to appear, even if I subscribe on TiVo.


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

AFAIK It's dependant on when the originator uploaded the video. Over the years YouTube has made more formats available however they don't go back and re-encode old videos into these new formats. 

There can also be a delay with very new videos when the alternate formats haven't been done yet.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

It happens with recent videos too, some movie trailers can't be viewed on my Samsung C650 TV's YouTube app or by my WDTV Live YouTube player because 'the content owner doesn't want this video displayed on TV-connected devices', or something like that.


----------

